# What was your Inspiration for your Fursona?



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 25, 2022)

Just like the title says, Mine was a real life horse I had that was named Renegade. He was my rock when I was having a bad day and at times my best friend. He was the sweetest thing on 4 legs and super patient with people. He loved attention, and was always a favorite of most people he met. I miss him terribly, but he had to be put down due to illness


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Oct 27, 2022)

This one at least is a mix of my darkest impulses, a wolf fursuit I bought/turned into a wolf and early 2000's animated goth chicks.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Oct 27, 2022)

I have brown hair, so I figured I'd make my fursona's fur brown as well. And with that, Choco was born. He's a Chocolate Wolf, which I made up. Unless that actually exits. Why'd I make him a wolf? Probably because I played Twilight Princess for a few hours before designing him.


----------



## ben909 (Oct 27, 2022)

main character... pokemon mystery  dungeon


other character:"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

backup character, trying to remove the "custom" parts of my vaporeon character to make a back up other then violence if copyright laws are ever made more strict


----------



## PandoranMama (Oct 27, 2022)

Going in order of my current sonas from oldest to newest:

*Stella Song* was basically me wanting a pony version of myself, MLP style. They started out as a normal pegasus, but over time have evolved into a dragon/pony hybrid.
*Adeline* was a sona I really wanted to have made once I actually started to learn more about hyenas. They were also a sona for me to express the fact that I had recently figured out I was non-binary/genderqueer, what with spotted hyenas being fairly ambiguous in certain aspects. Still probably the main fursona I have.
*Opal* is a pokesona, also a hyena, being a mightyena. Recently they got an update to their design though.
*Mello* was made cause I wanted a minecraft sona, and I'm a sucker for endermen. I love those lanky awkward friends a lot.
*Papunya* was kind of a loose replacement in terms of being an extinct native Australian animal, and myself being Australian, for a now ex-sona of mine. Plus, Thylacoleo are just cool.
*Madison* is the newest sona I have and is basically a "truesona" of myself.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 27, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> This one at least is a mix of my darkest impulses, a wolf fursuit I bought/turned into a wolf and early 2000's animated goth chicks.


That's pretty cool not gonna lie


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 27, 2022)

Amepix said:


> I have brown hair, so I figured I'd make my fursona's fur brown as well. And with that, Choco was born. He's a Chocolate Wolf, which I made up. Unless that actually exits. Why'd I make him a wolf? Probably because I played Twilight Princess for a few hours before designing him.


Makes sense, I haven't heard of them existing IRL, although there's some google images of a Chocolate Husky that looks like what you're describing


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 27, 2022)

ben909 said:


> main character... pokemon mystery  dungeon
> 
> 
> other character:"
> ...


A mushroom character is unique, in a good way, plus that image cracks me up


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 27, 2022)

PandoranMama said:


> Going in order of my current sonas from oldest to newest:
> 
> *Stella Song* was basically me wanting a pony version of myself, MLP style. They started out as a normal pegasus, but over time have evolved into a dragon/pony hybrid.
> *Adeline* was a sona I really wanted to have made once I actually started to learn more about hyenas. They were also a sona for me to express the fact that I had recently figured out I was non-binary/genderqueer, what with spotted hyenas being fairly ambiguous in certain aspects. Still probably the main fursona I have.
> ...


Yeah I can only think of one..LOL, it's cool that you have so many


----------



## ben909 (Oct 27, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> A mushroom character is unique, in a good way, plus that image cracks me up


the flaw with it is its a bunch of quoted images, looks to be from something fine, but still carries a bit of risk

the characters that i made are different from what i found online


----------



## Inferndragon (Oct 27, 2022)

Pretty much the evolution over time.
My character was slightly based around the design of the red prince from DOS2.




Used the character creator to give fins and so on. Nyhgault simplified my design.
Then I slowly worked on making my own version of the design.
In the end it slowly went to what i created today.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 27, 2022)

Inferndragon said:


> Pretty much the evolution over time.
> My character was slightly based around the design of the red prince from DOS2.
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty Bad Ass though, if I ever decide to take on a 2nd one it might be a dragon honestly


----------



## PandoranMama (Oct 27, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Yeah I can only think of one..LOL, it's cool that you have so many


Whether you got one, or many, it's all valid, and your inspiration for your character is heartwarming! I'm glad you got to have such a good friend in your life.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 27, 2022)

PandoranMama said:


> Whether you got one, or many, it's all valid, and your inspiration for your character is heartwarming! I'm glad you got to have such a good friend in your life.


Thanks, It sucks that animals get old and sick and die though, sometimes I wish they wouldn't


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 27, 2022)

Years of flying dreams. Occasionally, during a dream, I would catch a glimpse of 'myself'; a foot, a wing. . . never saw my face. Here's an artist's rendering. Many thanks to Khyaber!
My 'sona
Note: Tried to just copy and paste the image here, but it would not work. Linked to a thread when copy/paste did work.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 27, 2022)

reptile logic said:


> Years of flying dreams. Occasionally, during a dream, I would catch a glimpse of 'myself'; a foot, a wing. . . never saw my face. Here's an artist's rendering. Many thanks to Khyaber!
> My 'sona
> Note: Tried to just copy and paste the image here, but it would not work. Linked to a thread when copy/paste did work.


I always kind of knew I related to animals more, I used to see them in dreams myself, I like your Sona as well


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Oct 27, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> That's pretty cool not gonna lie


It's the goth chicks, isn't it? Everyone loves early 2000's goth chicks.>BD


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 27, 2022)

I got interested in foxes after a summer of watching various cartoon featuring them, so I started thinking of some manner of fox fursona (before I even knew what a fursona was). I’ve always had an interest in transformation, so naturally I gravitated toward kitsune because of their shapeshifting. But I still only wanted him to have one tail, hence half-kitsune.
As to the name, I went through a time that I was kind of obsessed with Ridley from Metroid, and I took a liking to the name.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 27, 2022)

Foxridley said:


> I got interested in foxes after a summer of watching various cartoon featuring them, so I started thinking of some manner of fox fursona (before I even knew what a fursona was). I’ve always had an interest in transformation, so naturally I gravitated toward kitsune because of their shapeshifting. But I still only wanted him to have one tail, hence half-kitsune.
> As to the name, I went through a time that I was kind of obsessed with Ridley from Metroid, and I took a liking to the name.


That's cool, I kind of get a Todd from Fox and the Hound Vibes ish from your Avi


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Oct 27, 2022)

A piece of art I saw when I first joined the fandom. I've never managed to find it again since seeing it the first time, but I'll always remember it. A white furred canine with brown hair, wearing a brown shirt over a dark coloured long sleeve. He's inside a train, leaning against the window watching the scenery go by


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Oct 27, 2022)

The_Happiest_Husky said:


> A piece of art I saw when I first joined the fandom. I've never managed to find it again since seeing it the first time, but I'll always remember it. A white furred canine with brown hair, wearing a brown shirt over a dark coloured long sleeve. He's inside a train, leaning against the window watching the scenery go by


I think I might know what your talking about! I think Thanshuhai is the artist.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Oct 27, 2022)

Plucky, Daffy, and Donald Duck which shouldn't surprise anyone.


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 27, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> That's cool, I kind of get a Todd from Fox and the Hound Vibes ish from your Avi


I hadn’t thought of that, but I can see it.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 27, 2022)

Marius Merganser said:


> Plucky, Daffy, and Donald Duck which shouldn't surprise anyone.


Yeah I see a lot of people saying that Disney or Looney Tunes had a big impact on creating theirs


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Oct 27, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> I think I might know what your talking about! I think Thanshuhai is the artist.


Wait really?


----------



## Feeble_Gray (Oct 27, 2022)

I had dark circles around my eyes when I was picking a species, so I picked a raccoon


----------



## Kain (Oct 29, 2022)

I liked otter furries, and I thought they went well with my chubby body.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 30, 2022)

I wanted a character that I could use to truly capture my online aesthetic while also reflecting my own personal experiences. I felt that a reptile was more fitting than a mammal for several reasons: one being the fact that reptile anatomy is so different from mammals and I naturally experience that disconnect from the norm as a transgender man (Steele is cis, but has reptile-accurate anatomy). I’m also a huge herpetology buff so that played its own role.
Much of his style and personality calls back to online subcultures I’ve been heavily involved in. His occupation is both a combination of the job I have now and the things I wish I could pursue. He even has the same tattoo that I do (fun fact: I considered making it a birth mark, but that seemed too coincidental)

TLDR; he’s an idolized, saturated, scaly version of myself


----------



## Turbid_Cyno (Oct 30, 2022)

Don't really have a sona much anymore, but the one I used was more or less based off old tv/serial-reporter/detective types. Inspired mostly by the old radio show Night Beat, and Kolchak: The Nightstalker. Species was a Thrinaxodon, which is a bit esoteric for those who don't know much about paleontology.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 30, 2022)

I kinda made Jackpot as a villain character.
His theme was Casino since he was meant to be the embodiment of Greed sin, and of course Casinos are heavily implied to be Greedy.

His name is of course a reference to the best outcome as a casino's slot machine, Jackpot.
The dice hat was done in reference to a character who kinda gave me inspiration to make a casino theme, they come from a bullet hell game and her name is Xeno A, she doesn't have an exact dice hat, but she kinda has like a dice on her head. I like the idea more of the dice being a literal hat.

Jackpot was originally going to have more flair to him, like giant "Cards" for wings, and I kinda plan to get a commission with it in.

I chose Raccoon since, well I honestly loved those little guys and it makes sense especially with him being a tanuki. Raccoons are known to be "thieves", so a greedy guy 'stealing' from you with rigged casino games makes sense, and Tanukis are known for bringing great luck and fortune, though seems to be more for him.



As for my "second" fursona, well he's not an entire fursona but if Jackpot was a thing, he'd be my fursona and that being Xavavious.
He started out as a "werefox" instead, a lot of him hasn't really changed much aside from his species being made from a Werefox to a "Maned werewolf", though just Maned Wolf is what he goes by. Since he was a maned wolf it gave a better excuse to change his 'hair' since it was more of his mane really, and really fits with his punk theme since it's kinda like a mohawk in alotta cases, and it looks just "pushed back" in an easy going way.

I changed him from a Fox to a Maned wolf since, well foxes were kinda "basic" to put it nicely, plus someone showed me them leggy boys and I've loved them, especially their roar barks so I made Xavavious into it.
Pretty sure his name came from me just making "Xavious" more unnecessarily complex to say. But it fits his theme of that it was originally meant to be hard for people outside of his culture/family to say.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Oct 30, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> I wanted a character that I could use to truly capture my online aesthetic while also reflecting my own personal experiences. I felt that a reptile was more fitting than a mammal for several reasons: one being the fact that reptile anatomy is so different from mammals and I naturally experience that disconnect from the norm as a transgender man (Steele is cis, but has reptile-accurate anatomy). I’m also a huge herpetology buff so that played its own role.
> Much of his style and personality calls back to online subcultures I’ve been heavily involved in. His occupation is both a combination of the job I have now and the things I wish I could pursue. He even has the same tattoo that I do (fun fact: I considered making it a birth mark, but that seemed too coincidental)
> 
> TLDR; he’s an idolized, saturated, scaly version of myself


Bonus points for knowing about the animal your fursona is based on: most people don't seem to and as a HUGE animal lover that does hard research for their's, it grinds my respective gears to no end.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 30, 2022)

Punk_M0nitor said:


> I wanted a character that I could use to truly capture my online aesthetic while also reflecting my own personal experiences. I felt that a reptile was more fitting than a mammal for several reasons: one being the fact that reptile anatomy is so different from mammals and I naturally experience that disconnect from the norm as a transgender man (Steele is cis, but has reptile-accurate anatomy). I’m also a huge herpetology buff so that played its own role.
> Much of his style and personality calls back to online subcultures I’ve been heavily involved in. His occupation is both a combination of the job I have now and the things I wish I could pursue. He even has the same tattoo that I do (fun fact: I considered making it a birth mark, but that seemed too coincidental)
> 
> TLDR; he’s an idolized, saturated, scaly version of myself


That's really cool and I feel that you put a lot of thought into your sona


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 30, 2022)

Turbid_Cyno said:


> Don't really have a sona much anymore, but the one I used was more or less based off old tv/serial-reporter/detective types. Inspired mostly by the old radio show Night Beat, and Kolchak: The Nightstalker. Species was a Thrinaxodon, which is a bit esoteric for those who don't know much about paleontology.


That's cool, I had to look those shows up honestly, I had never heard of them..LOL


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 30, 2022)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> I kinda made Jackpot as a villain character.
> His theme was Casino since he was meant to be the embodiment of Greed sin, and of course Casinos are heavily implied to be Greedy.
> 
> His name is of course a reference to the best outcome as a casino's slot machine, Jackpot.
> ...


I love how everyone has this huge story and backstory for their sona, I almost feel like I didn't try hard enough reading some of these..lol


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 30, 2022)

Vanessa Howl said:


> Bonus points for knowing about the animal your fursona is based on: most people don't seem to and as a HUGE animal lover that does hard research for their's, it grinds my respective gears to no end.


Yeah, a lot of people have done their homework, I know I owned the horse that my Fursona is based off of for 7 years roughly


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Oct 30, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Yeah, a lot of people have done their homework, I know I owned the horse that my Fursona is based off of for 7 years roughly


You kind of have the advantage of having had your fursona species around for a good while so you know more about horses and how they tick more than someone who just picked horse because it's a muscle beast with a huge dick. I much prefer fursonas that have at least a decent foundation in the actual species over one's that people chose just because they like how the animal looks but don't actually know anything about it. Creativity and logic CAN work together.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Oct 30, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I love how everyone has this huge story and backstory for their sona, I almost feel like I didn't try hard enough reading some of these..lol


My characters didn't really start out intended to be fursonas which is prob something important I left out.

They were just meant to be characters to push a story in my own head.
I just liked them enough they got promoted from OC to Fursona.


----------



## Morisith (Oct 30, 2022)

was unhappy with my previous one, and was brain storming with my friends. One friend went "NUMBAT!" and I had no clue what they where, so I googled it, and immediatly fell in love. (I always love mouse and oppussums, but they where never right, numbats where the perfect match). And then for colour scheme I wanted something colourfull, but not eye-bleeding. so we ended up with cherry and vanilla, jokingly saying she was inspired by the cherry vanilla coke flavour. But it was more sitting on a colour scheme art website and looking for neat combos


----------



## Kinguyakki (Oct 31, 2022)

I tinkered around with a lot of different species, eventually settling on the bastard son of a wolf/dragon pairing.  Even then he has changed a lot over time, which I ICly attribute to him getting bigger and taking on more traits of his dragon father as he ages.

His temperament is inspired by different characters from film and tv over time. Some of it came from the early episodes of Disney's Gargoyles, where some of the younger gargoyles were tired of being called "beasts" and "monsters" by the humans and got the idea of "living up to the name."  He also has a bit of Hudson (from the movie Aliens) and the characters Sandor "the Hound" Clegane and Tormund from Game of Thrones.  He is often impulsive in his way of doing things, even if specifically warned not to.

His color scheme is nothing bright - shades of silver, darker greys and black.  He has been other colors, just for experimental purposes, but I've always gone back to a monochrome look.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 31, 2022)

Morisith said:


> was unhappy with my previous one, and was brain storming with my friends. One friend went "NUMBAT!" and I had no clue what they where, so I googled it, and immediatly fell in love. (I always love mouse and oppussums, but they where never right, numbats where the perfect match). And then for colour scheme I wanted something colourfull, but not eye-bleeding. so we ended up with cherry and vanilla, jokingly saying she was inspired by the cherry vanilla coke flavour. But it was more sitting on a colour scheme art website and looking for neat combos


I had no idea what a Numbat was, they are kinda cute, hey I mean I guess the cherry vanilla works instead of telling people, yeah I just sat on a website till I went crosseyed picking a color..LOL


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 31, 2022)

Kinguyakki said:


> I tinkered around with a lot of different species, eventually settling on the bastard son of a wolf/dragon pairing.  Even then he has changed a lot over time, which I ICly attribute to him getting bigger and taking on more traits of his dragon father as he ages.
> 
> His temperament is inspired by different characters from film and tv over time. Some of it came from the early episodes of Disney's Gargoyles, where some of the younger gargoyles were tired of being called "beasts" and "monsters" by the humans and got the idea of "living up to the name."  He also has a bit of Hudson (from the movie Aliens) and the characters Sandor "the Hound" Clegane and Tormund from Game of Thrones.  He is often impulsive in his way of doing things, even if specifically warned not to.
> 
> His color scheme is nothing bright - shades of silver, darker greys and black.  He has been other colors, just for experimental purposes, but I've always gone back to a monochrome look.


A wolf/ Dragon is unique but cool. I can get behind his temperament, lately I feel that, lol


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 31, 2022)

Feeble_Gray said:


> I had dark circles around my eyes when I was picking a species, so I picked a raccoon


Short and simple I like it lol


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

There's a "Jr. Zoo Keeper Program" at a zoo near where I live and they pair you with an animal for the summer... I got a Fox named Trixie


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 31, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> That's really cool and I feel that you put a lot of thought into your sona


I did! I had at least four sonas before him, but they all seemed…. Empty. They were more unfleshed character concepts that I found neat (like a strange creature amalgam with poisonous blood and a James Bond-inspired jackalope) than characters I felt truly represented myself. Steele actually took lots of thought. I connected with the emo cybernetic-engineer lizard more than anything else lmaooo


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Oct 31, 2022)

Going way back to the Saturday morning cartoon The Wuzzles, from the 80s. All the characters were combinations of two different animals, and I always loved that as a kid.  I guess it finally caught up with me when I created Maelstrom.

Maelstrom started out as a plain brown wolf, until I started seeing mer-fur characters.  I've always loved orcas (killer whales) and so decided to make it part of Maelstrom's character.  Came up with a backstory explanation for the change, and it was good to go.

As far as her personality, she was inspired in part by the stories and characters of Jane Austen. She's usually polite and gentle and kind.  However, when she's under pressure or sick of being mistreated, I drew from female action movie characters from the 80s and 90s - most notably Ellen Ripley (Aliens) and Sarah Connor (Terminator).


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 31, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> There's a "Jr. Zoo Keeper Program" at a zoo near where I live and they pair you with an animal for the summer... I got a Fox named Trixie


See that would have been something I loved to do, I have always loved animals


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> See that would have been something I loved to do, I have always loved animals


I only said yes to sped every moment I could away from my parents... but yeah I LOVE foxes and wolves... which is a whole big fight in my family


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 31, 2022)

MaelstromEyre said:


> Going way back to the Saturday morning cartoon The Wuzzles, from the 80s. All the characters were combinations of two different animals, and I always loved that as a kid.  I guess it finally caught up with me when I created Maelstrom.
> 
> Maelstrom started out as a plain brown wolf, until I started seeing mer-fur characters.  I've always loved orcas (killer whales) and so decided to make it part of Maelstrom's character.  Came up with a backstory explanation for the change, and it was good to go.
> 
> As far as her personality, she was inspired in part by the stories and characters of Jane Austen. She's usually polite and gentle and kind.  However, when she's under pressure or sick of being mistreated, I drew from female action movie characters from the 80s and 90s - most notably Ellen Ripley (Aliens) and Sarah Connor (Terminator).


Ok that's really cool, I like the Wolf- Orca, and being a child of the 80's I vaguely remember the Wuzzles


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 31, 2022)

Demma (Demon... kinda a pun) was from a stuffed animal I had as a child and Flora... look up TwoKinds


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Oct 31, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> horse I had that was named Renegade


Sorry, have you thought about using Renegade color for your fursona? The design of your fursona is quite complicated if you want to get art pics in the future.
Don't take offense at my question. You have a nice design, but I'm looking at it from an artist's point of view.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 31, 2022)

Eyleifr said:


> Sorry, have you thought about using Renegade color for your fursona? The design of your fursona is quite complicated if you want to get art pics in the future.
> Don't take offense at my question. You have a nice design, but I'm looking at it from an artist's point of view.


No offense taken, I actually have, although I have zero artistic skills, I can literally draw stick figures, and never tried digital art, I just saw this one and something spoke to me about it, and I had to have it. I've debated asking someone to draw it more realistic, and put a couple of his real life special marks in, although I am just starting a new job next week, and most of that takes money as I don't expect people to work for free, it isn't fair to them, once I have more income I plan on trying to have that done, but for now this is what I got..LOL


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Oct 31, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> I've debated asking someone to draw it more realistic, and put a couple of his real life special marks


That's a great idea. I personally love Anthro fursona very much.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 31, 2022)

I want to thank everyone who has posted. I love reading your stories. I never actually thought this would get this many responses..lol keep them coming


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Oct 31, 2022)

Annabelle: she was kind of made at random, named after Annabelle the doll (not like her at all though).

Opal: pure innocence and cuteness put into a fursona.

Beanie: Duchess and Marie from the Aristocats.

Raven: Halloween & black cats.

Simon: originally a gift to my mother. Reminds me of my cat Tugger (with a "u". *Not* Tigger.)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Nov 1, 2022)

Favorite color: red
Favorite animals: any canine, particularly wolves
Sign: Sagittarius, so I'm a wolftaur


----------



## Woozle (Nov 1, 2022)

I have a pet ferret named Spinel (yes, I named her after the Steven Universe character) and over the years I've had her I've developed a deep bond with her. She's snuggling next to me on the couch right now.

I feel more comfortable with my ferret fursona than I have with any of the other 'sonas I've had over the years. I'm sneaky and playful and derp and lazy like a ferret.

Also, people IRL think I'm scary and nasty. A lot of people feel the same way about ferrets. I suppose we're misunderstood.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Woozle said:


> I have a pet ferret named Spinel (yes, I named her after the Steven Universe character) and over the years I've had her I've developed a deep bond with her. She's snuggling next to me on the couch right now.
> 
> I feel more comfortable with my ferret fursona than I have with any of the other 'sonas I've had over the years. I'm sneaky and playful and derp and lazy like a ferret.
> 
> Also, people IRL think I'm scary and nasty. A lot of people feel the same way about ferrets. I suppose we're misunderstood.


Woozle is a Winnie the Pooh reference right?


----------



## Woozle (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Woozle is a Winnie the Pooh reference right?


Actually, no...

I just googled it and I had no idea that it was a Winnie the Pooh thing.

I call Spinel my "Woozle" all the time and I thought I'd invented the name.


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 1, 2022)

Woozle said:


> Actually, no...
> 
> I just googled it and I had no idea that it was a Winnie the Pooh thing.
> 
> I call Spinel my "Woozle" all the time and I thought I'd invented the name.


Woozles and heffalumps is what came to mind


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 1, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> Annabelle: she was kind of made at random, named after Annabelle the doll (not like her at all though).
> 
> Opal: pure innocence and cuteness put into a fursona.
> 
> ...


Kitteh loves Kitties, plus your art drawings of them are good as well


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 1, 2022)

Sappho_Cortez said:


> Favorite color: red
> Favorite animals: any canine, particularly wolves
> Sign: Sagittarius, so I'm a wolftaur


I'm starting to like wolves a lot myself the longer I stay here, also A Sag.. December Birthdays YAY


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 1, 2022)

Woozle said:


> I have a pet ferret named Spinel (yes, I named her after the Steven Universe character) and over the years I've had her I've developed a deep bond with her. She's snuggling next to me on the couch right now.
> 
> I feel more comfortable with my ferret fursona than I have with any of the other 'sonas I've had over the years. I'm sneaky and playful and derp and lazy like a ferret.
> 
> Also, people IRL think I'm scary and nasty. A lot of people feel the same way about ferrets. I suppose we're misunderstood.


I don't mind ferrets, they can be hilarious to watch, and I get that, I'm feeling misunderstood a lot lately myself


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 1, 2022)

TrixieFox said:


> Woozle is a Winnie the Pooh reference right?


I thought of Heffalumps and Woozles myself when I saw that


----------

